# URI bilden



## bfg97 (7. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich kenne kein anderes Forum, das sich mit derartigen Themen beschäftigt.

Also es geht darum, dass ich eine URI bilden soll und zwar mit folgendem Inhalt:
host: google.de
path: /
query: 
key: q     value= hallo%20Google
Anschließend soll diese URI im Webbrowser aufgerufen werden, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie man diese URI bilden soll. Muss man die in eclipse erzeugen oder die gegebenen Parameter in einer bestimmten Syntax in den Browser eingeben? Ich bin leider völlig ratlos


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (7. Mai 2020)

bfg97 hat gesagt.:


> jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie man diese URI bilden soll


Du könntest https://docs.oracle.com/javaee/7/api/javax/ws/rs/core/UriBuilder.html versuchen, wenn es am Ende unbedingt die URI Klasse sein soll

Aber eine String Bearbeitung reicht theoretisch aus. Eine Query ist das, was nach einem ? in der Url kommt, also z.B.:


			https://meinhost.de/liste?filterspalte=name&filterwert=irgendwas
		


Bezüglich Öffnen der Url:








						How to open the default webbrowser using java
					

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to open the default web browser and set the page to "www.example.com" thanks




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## bfg97 (7. Mai 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest https://docs.oracle.com/javaee/7/api/javax/ws/rs/core/UriBuilder.html versuchen, wenn es am Ende unbedingt die URI Klasse sein soll
> 
> Aber eine String Bearbeitung reicht theoretisch aus. Eine Query ist das, was nach einem ? in der Url kommt, also z.B.:
> 
> ...



Danke sehr, das hat mir bereits weitergeholfen 👍


----------

